# Dog Play Parks in Scotland



## Stephen Randall (May 5, 2017)

I wondered if anyone else has opinions on these and could recommend any good ones in Scottish area.

The concept is great ,a secure play area , mixing with other dogs is great for dog socialisation.

There is one opened up in Scotland at a place called Muckhart just a bit outside Edinburgh 

The lady there is really nice and we have had a fantastic couple of visits.

She also has an agility area available for rent . 

With more and more green belt areas going to housing, maybe this is the future of dog ownership

There is a website and facebook page


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Gosh I seriously hope that is not the future of dog ownership, I would stop owning dogs if that was the case. A dog park where a bunch of random dogs are set loose with one another would be mine and my dogs worst nightmare. 

In countries where dog parks are a 'thing' smart people avoid them....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LOL sounds like an advert for the place!

I'm with @labradrk if this is the future, I don't like it and I'd rather not own a dog again then have to use those.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd only use one with maybe one or two dogs I know or at the crack of dawn, before anybody else arrived!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It certainly wouldn't do for us , mine would be terrified !


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------

